# 350 rancher mods in future



## BuscoKawi750I4x4

got a near mint condition 350 rancher 4x4. me and the wife are gonna make it a nice riding 350 . mods we plan on doing are

GR not sure what percentage for running tires no bigger than 27s

HMF with uni filter and jet kit

424 selector

winch for it

full skid plates

my custom mod i wanna do with it will be unique and ill post when ever i get to that mod done only if wife lets me do it lol.

any pics of your rides more than welcome to share

I just wish i was state side at the moment to help out with most mods. only got 9 months left in oki japan cant wait. went on leave not to long ago and had a blast. so bare with me if progress is slow on my posts.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Here's my 02 rancher. It's got the 39% GR. I sold the outlaws and bought some 30" zillas for it. It's a fun little bike. Good luck with yours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuscoKawi750I4x4

nice rancher. and i haul butt when i am on the rancher because it is light and easy to throw around


----------



## sls4009

I just got a rancher that Im taking a similar route with. Keep us updated when you get back!


----------



## Stimpy

I wouldn't worry to much about a reduction unless your goin bigger than 27 , a good clutch kit should make it fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuscoKawi750I4x4

I've got a guy on my fb on the busco beach page. he makes GR for honda atvs and I will be getting one from him when I get the money and time when i get back home. Still trying to talk the wife into getting skinnier tires for the rear. the 12 wide mudzillas are to much lol. it being all time kinda kills it but still pulls great.


----------



## GA350rancher

Hey guys im new here I was just wondering what size tire I could run on a 2wd 350 rancher with out any motor work...


----------



## BuscoKawi750I4x4

welcome GA350rancher. well when i had my old 2wd foot shift one witch i loved A LOT!!! i had 27-10-12 mud lite xxls i believe they were. the ones with the bigger lugs on them. it did great hammered down in 2nd and would rip *** and just go. the tires were very round instead of flat so you will have issues like doughnuts and stuff but. great set up i loved it only mods i had was just HMF and jet kit and bored it out when i blew the rings due to water riding lol but don't worry about the bore really no noticeable power.


----------



## GA350rancher

Nice 350 mine was orange but the guy I got it from painted it army green cause the plastics were starting to fade...what jet kit did you use? Anybody tried the outlaws in 27"? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuscoKawi750I4x4

Thanks, i loved it. and the jet kit i used was the HMF one it makes the main jet hole bigger. there are 3 different sizes i just went up one. it ran fine throttle response was good. i think it ran a little rich but i would rather have that instead of lean. you can get a HFM, UNI filter, and the HMF jet kit off ebay (all together) for less than $300 i just recently purchased this one for my new 350 orange 4x4 one. when i had my 2wd i got it all separate lol. do not get a K&N filter they let to much dirt through them you will be fine with a UNI filter. as for the outlaws i have no idea but keep in mind i had light tires. wide open throttle in 2nd skipping around ppl lol. and talking about it makes me want another. Oh the good times i had on it. i wouldn't go 12wide on the laws. yeah itl a good foot print on the ground but also take a lot of power. currently on my 4x4 i have 27-10-12 front 27-12-12 rear (mudzillas) i hate it, it takes a lot of power but i also like it at the same time. but it is also all time 4x4 when i get the 424 selector itl be great. if any of that made sense.


----------



## GA350rancher

I'm watching the package deal on eBay now till I know what route I'm goin lol I want a good tire that's gonna get me through whatever I'm steal debating on snorkeling it but likely will....anybody got a way to make it come out the front dead center like the green one up above?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuscoKawi750I4x4

you will not regret the HMF kit. and the tires are all personal preference. personally i liked the tires i had on my old one. they got me threw a lot of stuff. and as far as snorkeling i had one come out the side so i dint have to cut into the fender. i kept getting water in my engine. everything was sealed. but if you do get the pull start eliminator that seals that area. water is very prone to get into the engine from there.


----------



## JCooper

Just installed all wide 29.5 Outlaws on mine. Modded exhaust, 1.5" snorkel. Turns em decent in watery mud. Once mud starts piling up she gives up. 39% gr coming soon!

Sent from Coop's S5 on Tapacrapatalk


----------



## BuscoKawi750I4x4

jcooper nice rancher and yeah i bet it gives up when mud starts to cake them. all skinnie probably would have been more its friend but the 39% gr will help a lot. and what mods did you do to the exhaust?


----------



## mjn

Good color choice! I bought my 02 2WD ES new... she has almost 9000 hard miles on it now, and still runs like a fine watch.

Those suckers are bullet proof!


----------



## JCooper

BuscoKawi750I4x4 said:


> jcooper nice rancher and yeah i bet it gives up when mud starts to cake them. all skinnie probably would have been more its friend but the 39% gr will help a lot. and what mods did you do to the exhaust?


The mods started with a exhaust snorkel. It broke loose and ripped the spark arrestor out. So while I removed all the pieces I also took a few more baffles out. Then hammered a screwdriver through a few of the baffles in places. Capped the ugly end with an HMF Performance exhaust tip. Worked out very good. It idles underwater which is the big thing for me. But it got a little louder not obnoxious loud. And it seemed to help my jetting. Plug is perfect now. Before it was wetish from being rich. 

Sent from Coop's S5 on Tapacrapatalk


----------



## BuscoKawi750I4x4

any problems with the ES?


----------



## BuscoKawi750I4x4

update on my rancher. wife got some 14 inch STI wheels, procomp tires got on a trade, HMF performance exhaust with uni filter, and a 20 inch light bar. it's looking pretty nice


----------



## GA350rancher

Well I finally got some time to start tearing her apart


----------

